# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Zuwe Hofpoort Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Zuwe Hofpoort Ziekenhuis
Polanerbaan 2
Woerden

Bezoek de website van Zuwe Hofpoort Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Zuwe Hofpoort Ziekenhuis.*

----------


## spond

Mijn ervaring met dit ziekenhuis is heel slecht. Ik was s'ochtens geopereerd en s'middags moesten er foto's gemaakt worden. De verpleegkundige reed mij naar beneden, zou mij later ophalen wat ze niet heeft gedaan.
En dit terwijl de afd.wel gebeld was dat ik klaar was. De morfine pomp reageerde steeds zwakker, al die tijd lag ik in de gang bij radiologie. Heb iemand die langsliep gevraagd of ze aub wilde helpen, zij belde de afd, daar hadden ze zelfs al gegeten bleek toen ik terugkwam. Moest ook nog om een boterham vragen, geen excuses niks. Eigenlijk is dit heel traumatisch geweest, ik heb veel huilbuien gehad door deze ervaring, en heb nu weer tranen in mijn ogen terwijl dit toch al in 2007 gebeurt is, maar het gevoel van machteloosheid komt weer terug terwijl ik dit schrijf. Ik hoop hier nooit meer komen.

----------


## vanvlietzhz

Als ziekenhuis streven wij ernaar om goede en professionele zorg te bieden aan onze patiënten. Dat is in uw geval blijkbaar onvoldoende gebeurd. Dat vinden wij vervelend en hiervoor bieden wij u onze excuses aan. 

Met vriendelijke groet,
Zuwe Hofpoort Ziekenhuis

----------


## spond

Na een mail van hun gekregen te hebben, heb ik contact gezocht en mijn verhaal gedaan. Ik moet zeggen dat dit naar tevredenheid is afgehandeld.
Het was een nare ervaring, samenloop van omstandigheden, vergeten doe ik het niet, maar de oprechte excusses van de desbetreffende afdeling heeft het wel wat goedgemaakt.

----------

